# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Σύγκρουση του YM Uranus ανοιχτά της Βρετάνης

## Leo

Το άρθρο που δημοσίσευται τώρα στην Ζούγκλα.

*Συναγερμός από σύγκρουση πλοίων ανοικτά της Βρετάνης*

Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Παρασκευή, 8 Οκτωβρίου 2010, 11:53 

Μεγάλος κίνδυνος να διαρρεύσουν στη θάλασσα 6.000 τόνοι επικίνδυνων διαλυτικών ουσιών υπάρχει σύμφωνα με τις γαλλικές Αρχές, μετά από τη σύγκρουση του πλοίου που τις μετέφερε με άλλο φορτηγό πλοίο στα ανοικτά της Βρετάνης.

Οι υπηρεσίες έκτακτης ανάγκης και η ακτοφυλακή έχουν κινητοποιηθεί και ήδη σπεύδουν στο σημείο, για να προλάβουν μια τεράστια οικολογική καταστροφή.

Πρόκειται για το μήκους 120 μέτρων «YM Uranus», με σημαία Μάλτας, που δέχθηκε σημαντική εισροή υδάτων, έπειτα από τη σύγκρουσή του με φορτηγό πλοίο, σε απόσταση 100 χιλιομέτρων νοτιο-δυτικά του νησιού Ουεσάν, σύμφωνα με τις γαλλικές Αρχές.

Τα 13 μέλη του πληρώματος απομακρύνθηκαν με ελικόπτερο, αφού εγκατέλειψαν με σωσίβιες λέμβους το πλοίο στις 05.30 το πρωί (τοπική ώρα). 


Τελευταία ενημέρωση: Παρασκευή, 8 Οκτωβρίου 2010, 11:53

----------


## Leo

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες απο το *bbc.*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και το κουφάρι προκάλεσε κίνδυνο για τη ναυσιπλοΐα (σύμφωνα με την προαγγελία 293/10 το βρετανικού ναυαρχείου που εκδόθηκε στις 10:00 ώρα Ελλάδας (0700 UTC):

293/10
080700 UTC Oct 10
FRANCE, WEST COAST. 
Off Ushant TSS Southward.
Chart BA 2647 (INT 1708 ).
Derelict vessel reported adrift at 080550 UTC in vicinity 48-27N 005-51W.

Όπως διαβάαμε στο BBC ρυμουρκέιται σε γαλλικό λιμάνι από τις  12:00 ώρα Ελλάδας (9:00 UTC)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πλοίο ρυμουλκέιται προς Βρέστη όπου θα φτάσει αργά το βράδυ. Δείτε στο βίντεο εδώ http://videos.ouest-france.fr/video/iLyROoaf8tBO.html στιγμιότηπα από την επιχείρηση. Έχει αποκατασταθέι η διαρροή και δεν φαίνεται να έχει χυθέι στη θάλασσα από το χημικό που μετέφερε (pygas: pyrolysis gasoline) 
Όπως και στις συνημμένες φωτογραφίες που έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα το Γαλλικό Ναυτικό.
Πηγές:
http://www.premar-atlantique.gouv.fr...0/10/08-2.html
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11499551

10LVC361N031-SM-WATRAS.jpg
10LVC361N165-SM-WATRAS.jpg
10LVC361N183-SM-WATRAS.jpg
10LVC361N349-SM-WATRAS.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ είναι ότι την κοπάνισαν όλοι του πληρώματος! Kαι το βαπόρι δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημα ,και με καιρό μπουνάτσα για εκείνο το μερος  .
Όχι σαν τον φουκαρά τον καπετάνιο του Prestige ,που βολόδερνε και ζητούσε βοήθεια ,και στο τέλος τον έχωσαν και μέσα ! :Mad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να σου πω την αλήθεια αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, δεν φαίνεται τόσο σοβαρά για εγκατάλειψη. Ίσως επειδή το φορτίο έιναι εύλεκτο αν φοβήθηκαν για φωτιά αλλά είπαν οι γάλλοι που ανέβηκαν πάνω (μάλλον κατέβηκαν) ότι δεν είχε διαρροή στο φορτίο. 
Και η βοήθεια έφτασε γρήγορα αν σκεφτέι κανέις ότι 03:30 UTC εγκατέλειψαν, και 09:00 UTC άρχισε η ρυμούλκηση, δηλαδή είχαν πάει πάνω οι Γάλλοι "αλεξιπτωτιστές" (σχεδόν στην κυριολεξία) το επιθεώρησαν και το  κότσαραν .

----------


## Leo

Καλά τα νέα αφού το πλοίο έφθασε στην Βρέστη. *Εδώ* και *εδώ* τα νεότερα!

*Chemical tanker arrives in Brest after collision off French coast*

Created _2010-10-09 16:47_
By RFI
France 

The damaged Uranus chemical tanker was towed to a French port on Saturday after a collision which forced the crew to abandon ship. A deepwater tug pulled the Maltese-flagged vessel to the port of Brest. It is thought that none of the vesselʼs cargo, 6,000 tonnes of solvents, leaked into the sea.

A security cordon and floating boom had been set up around the vessel. No signs of pollution had been detected.
Experts were determining how to put it back on an even keel before transferring the cargo. It has a 12-degree list of the port after the accident.
It collided with the Hanjin Richzad freighter early on Friday and the 13-member crew took to the life rafts shortly before dawn. They were then airlifted to safety shortly afterwards.
“Weʼre in more of a favourable situation than an unfavourable one,” Marc Gander, a maritime authority [1] spokesperson, had told journalists in Brest.
The Uranus operated by V Ships [2] was built in 2008 and is carrying “heavy pygas”, a type of gasoline in its compartmentalised hull.
The Hanjin Richzad continued its journey after an inspection and the vesselʼs captain will be interviewed by French maritime police at a later date.

----------

